# Xbox or ps3



## gauravbacklash (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thank you for the replies in advance. 

I am planning to buy a console, not later than a month. As a million people would have asked, I too ask this. What do I go in for - XBOX 360 or the Playstation 3? A little support for your answers would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 25, 2012)

depends on what games you play
Xbox-FPS(first-person shooter),TPS(third-person shooter),Racing and other normal multiplatform console games
and of course MULTIPLAYER games which is the strongest part of Xbox also if you download(payed) games xbox is for you
it has less exclusive games though(Halo series,gears of war series,forza series,fable series,mass effect,ninja gaiden ii)
PS3-hack n slash,action adventure,racing other multiplatform console games ps3 is more focused on singleplayer games
loads of exclusives(god of war series ,uncharted series ,resistance series ratchet and clank series infamous series killzone 3, gran turismo 5)


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2012)

Get ps3 ftw


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

ps3 ftw!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

OfCourse PS3 .


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 31, 2012)

why dont you wait for next generation consoles? i guess they are going to release soon!! btw ps3 is best of now!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 3, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> depends on what games you play
> Xbox-FPS(first-person shooter),TPS(third-person shooter),Racing and other normal multiplatform console games
> and of course MULTIPLAYER games which is the strongest part of Xbox also if you download(payed) games xbox is for you
> it has less exclusive games though(Halo series,gears of war series,forza series,fable series,mass effect,ninja gaiden ii)
> ...



@ *gaurav* - THIS, here, you have the answer!


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 5, 2012)

PS3 due to many reasons.


----------



## soloing (Sep 21, 2012)

Well…….. It’s hard to decide, because each system does include features that the other may not have but the competition is violent enough to the point that there are regular updates to outdo the other. The PS3 is a bit more family oriented as the 360 is more for hardcore gamers, not saying that you can\'t commit game on the PS3. But I personally think that you should own Both ps3 and Xbox 360 they are good. I found a good anime style game Miscrits: World of Adventure on facebook, you can raise your own pets and let them battle for you.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Sep 22, 2012)

XBOX for FPS/TPS ? Huh.............................. 
Uncharted and God of WAR is one of the best TPS games I've ever seen. Resistance and Kill Zones are exclusive FPS titles. 
Last of US is going to be a huge + for PS3.

Go for PS3

Few Reasons to buy PS3.
1. You can go PSN for free.
2. More and BETTER exclusive titles.
3. Great Hardware capabilities. (Not even using 80 % of Power yet by any game developer - - Awesome Cell Architecture)
4. Its Got Blu-Ray Player.
5. Dualshock 3 includes ruble and six-axis feature 
6. Having Great first party game developers.




CommanderShawnzer said:


> depends on what games you play
> Xbox-FPS(first-person shooter),TPS(third-person shooter),Racing and other normal multiplatform console games
> and of course MULTIPLAYER games which is the strongest part of Xbox also if you download(payed) games xbox is for you
> it has less exclusive games though(Halo series,gears of war series,forza series,fable series,mass effect,ninja gaiden ii)
> ...


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2012)

I would suggest you to get a PS3 as it is the dominant console in our country. This means you can get used games for cheap or simply borrow it from friends. 

However people who own both Xbot and PS have said that the Xbox controller is much more comfortable than the PS one. Apart from that both consoles are similar.

Also the exclusives in PS3 are much better at this point of time, so I suggest you get a PS3.

Do not wait for the next gen console unless you are rich or are willing to invest >30k in a console at launch. PS3 was $800 when it launched 

I personally wait for about 2-3 years after a console launch when it typically halves in price.


----------

